# Anyone tried these Cadence speakers?



## Budget (Feb 9, 2010)

Cadence Ultra Shock US-553

link
CADENCE 5.25" 150w RMS 2 WAY WOVEN SPEAKERS+CROSSOVERS | eBay


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

ew. And why buy from Ebay?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

nick650 said:


> ew. And why buy from Ebay?


I usually avoid ebay, but audiosavings is a reputable vendor with its own web site as well the amazon.com store.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

nick650 said:


> ew. And why buy from Ebay?



Why do you say "ew"?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a set that was purchased and installed in a car that I was trading in. Sales guys thought it was the best sounding system since sliced bread. If this is a budget build and you aren't interested in quality, then yes go for it. Hope this helped.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That's not good.... plus I don't trust any sales person unless I've had time to pick their brain. May be that's what I'll do today: go out to the car audio stores and test the youngens' knowledge.... :laugh:

Anywho... Cadence seems to be very hit or miss. Used to be a solid company when they first started. Ongoing story with the rest of the industry...


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

96db :O


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> 96db :O


Perhaps it's pro sound speaker?!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Love reading that guys ebay adds, he sure types a lot of hype into them hehe.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure how much mid bass you can expect from them, but here's what I found for ya'.

Audiosavings.com Review and Unboxing of Cadence 6.5 Component sets - YouTube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP0ohj7Kvbi


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Good lawd those crossovers are small!  Signs of inferiority IMO... There's no way you can fit quality components in that casing. 

Don't ya just love the way he handles his gear, crappy or not? The last time one of my buddies started pressing on the cones of one my Jamo's I was about to get straight silverback on his butt! :bash: He hasn't been back to my house since...


----------



## Budget (Feb 9, 2010)

crazy. pretty much on a budget, I think I'm somewhat of a in the middle person. I do like my clarity, but I also like my bass to hit. I'm gearing toward similar to a studio like system (I have a tendency to turn up the bass a little more though, not so much but enough to know "hey, there's bass). hope this makes sense.


----------



## Budget (Feb 9, 2010)

found this - 
2004 Explorer Build Update # 9 Install mdf plate adapter with cadence 5.25" 2 way speakers - YouTube

but that's about all I can find on these


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't make a stink about it though.... when it comes to small drivers as such the most you should expect is some decent fundamentals with good tom drum range articulation. Still not bad if you know what you're doing. I've had Audax 4" in the dash mate up with a Dayton DVC better than a 6.5" in the doors. Shocked the crap out of me! Goes to show that sometimes we can go to far and that psychoacoustics is sometimes better than paper mathematics...


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

From the rear they seem very similar to one of the soundstream lines and planet audio's top line of components.


----------



## Budget (Feb 9, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> I wouldn't make a stink about it though.... when it comes to small drivers as such the most you should expect is some decent fundamentals with good tom drum range articulation. Still not bad if you know what you're doing. I've had Audax 4" in the dash mate up with a Dayton DVC better than a 6.5" in the doors. Shocked the crap out of me! Goes to show that sometimes we can go to far and that psychoacoustics is sometimes better than paper mathematics...


I might just get them to have the exp. of it lol. good or bad. 
Don't want to start another thread - 

I was doing some reading on my Zeus HZ 10's. I have a sealed box right now, it's okay ... would like to have a ported one honestly. I read that ported, the cu has to 0.7 cubic ft. I don't have the tools to build a box, so I went searching on the net and found a box that is 1.6 cubic ft. total (dual 10" vented). I have to of the HZ's, and was wondering if it's okay to be over about 0.2 cubic ft than suggested total (total I should have 1.4 cubic ft. right)?


----------

